# White Memorial, Litchfield CT - 10/5/08



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

After bailing on my tentative plans for a morning ride at Nass this morning I decided to take advantage of family members willing to watch the kids and head up to White Memorial with my wife for a short ride with my wife.  I did quite a bit of riding there in the last few years as it's close by and on my home from work, but this year I've graduated to more advanced terrain so I haven't been more than a few times.  Carrie hadn't been on her bike in weeks so she was itching to get out and ride.  It was still a bit nippy when were heading out around 1ish so we did our best to suit up, mostly with new skiing layers we've been wanting to try out anyway.   We just did a quick out and back on the white trail, taking a slightly longer route on the way back on the blue trail.  We rode for somewhere between an hour and an hour and a half and covered between 3.5 and 4.0 miles.  Nice ride.  The ground was still a bit wet, but the trails drain quickly there so it wasn't a big deal.  The sun was out by the end and we were stripping layers.  It ended up being a pretty nice day.


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2008)

It was kind of funny getting passed by my physical therapist trail running at one point.  He shouted out a hi, then realized who I was and said something friendlier.  I'm thankful for all he's done for my knee, as well as encouraging me to run in spite of the previous injury.  It wasn't long after I finished PT this spring that I started running.

I know that really doesn't have much to do with the TR, but I thought it was neat seeing him like that.

First time out since Labor Day so I didn't think I'd do too well.  My right ankle is feeling much better though.  Survived a run yesterday so I tested it further with the bike ride today and was quite pleased.  I feel like I lost a lot of the fitness I had during the early-mid summer, but there's still time to get it back by the time I'll be skiing.

White Memorial is really kind of boring in comparison to even the easy stuff at Nass that Brian has taken me on, but it was a good opportunity to reacquaint myself without worries about excessive mud and water.  Glad we got out!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

Out there is out there!
Keep those muscles moving and keep that knee in  shape for the upcoming season.
Between an upper resp infection and work schedule I havent been out in three weeks
When I went on Sunday I was a slug.  Ugh!
I did 4 miles while the guys did 10.
At least I got out there and experienced some Autumn Riding!
I'll get out there again and again.
As much as I can

Sev, You should too!


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

No GPS track? Crankfire could use one for White Memorial....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> No GPS track? Crankfire could use one for White Memorial....



I know.. I was psyched to make one, until I realized the batteries were dead....


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> No GPS track? Crankfire could use one for White Memorial....



Here's a track from my ride today.....http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=499


----------



## Gremf (Oct 13, 2008)

How many miles can you get out of this place if you hit all the trails.  I don't really care about the quality of the trails, e.g. dual track vs single track, I am more interested in finding a place where I can do a 20 miles of knobbies in the dirt, but don't have to travel Case Mt or Meshosmasic.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

Gremf said:


> How many miles can you get out of this place if you hit all the trails.  I don't really care about the quality of the trails, e.g. dual track vs single track, I am more interested in finding a place where I can do a 20 miles of knobbies in the dirt, but don't have to travel Case Mt or Meshosmasic.



If you don't mind utilizing some unmaintained dirt roads that are outside of the WMF property then I imagine you can do a 20 miler.  You'll have some out and backs though, unless you incorporate some road riding too.

One of these days I'll get out there with a working GPS and map some of my routes.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Here's a track from my ride today.....http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=499



Nice loop.  Do you ride out there often?


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nice loop.  Do you ride out there often?



I've hiked the trails a bunch of times but this was my first "ride" at White Memorial. 

Believe it or not, I'm actually just getting back into biking (thanks in part to the AZ crew). I bought a new MTB in June and got a few "easy" rail-trail rides in before herniating a disc in my back and being unable to ride since the middle of July. Yesterdays ride was my second since the injury.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

So, we sucked (back) in another one, sweet!  IMHO White Memorial is a perfect place to ease back into things, or take a mellower ride.  I just wish that some of their ST type trails were open to bikers.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So, we sucked (back) in another one, sweet!



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice WoodCore. Once you get comfortable on the bike again, hit us up for a ride.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice WoodCore. Once you get comfortable on the bike again, hit us up for a ride.



Definitely!!


----------



## rueler (Oct 13, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Definitely!!



I'll bring the beer and the bahren jaeger Johnny!! Do it!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 14, 2008)

rueler said:


> I'll bring the beer and the bahren jaeger Johnny!! Do it!



You certainly know how to persuade me rueler!! B. Jager, yum!


----------

